# Mullet - Alaqua Creek off hwy 20



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished the Alaqua mullet hole 0830-1230 with a buddy, 1 mullet each. Another boat there with one guy...also 1 mullet. He fished from 0630 til 1130. All three were silver mullet which is normal for this time of year. Last winter we were filling the box at Alaqua with silvers. This is the poorest mullet fishing season in many years according to anglers who have been fishing mullet longer than I have. No one has figured out the reason for so few fish in the traditional holes. So 
giving up the effort for the time being. in a couple of days I'm headed back to squirrel/crappie pursuits on the Choctawhatchee River. Also, Friday will explore Crooked Creek on hwy 388 near the PC airport. The new ramp has opened up the area to more boat access


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything has been two weeks late over in Choctaw this year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Unusual weather for the last 18 months. Floods, ice storms, 15 degrees before thanksgiving.... What must the mullet be thinking?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Fished the Alaqua mullet hole 0830-1230 with a buddy, 1 mullet each. Another boat there with one guy...also 1 mullet. He fished from 0630 til 1130. All three were silver mullet which is normal for this time of year. Last winter we were filling the box at Alaqua with silvers. This is the poorest mullet fishing season in many years according to anglers who have been fishing mullet longer than I have. No one has figured out the reason for so few fish in the traditional holes. So giving up the effort for the time being. in a couple of days I'm headed back to squirrel/crappie pursuits on the Choctawhatchee River. Also, Friday will explore Crooked Creek on hwy 388 near the PC airport. The new ramp has opened up the area to more boat access


Can you explain how to mullet fish? I've only heard of throwing a net for them.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've caught one or two by accident using live shrimp, so I'm interested in hearing if there is an actual technique to catch them lol


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not an expert on mullet fishing but I have heard that small dough balls work. The other thing that works is snagging them with a treble hook. We did that off the Johns Pass bridge when I was a kid. Mullet used to run thick under the bridge. They would bump the line...when you felt the bump, jerk! Sometimes you got 2 at a time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Mullet reports from the Milton area have been about the same as over here in the east end of the Choctaw mullet holes. In fact I have encountered guys who normally fish Milton who come over here for a better catch. 

It's been hit and miss for months, mostly miss....but there have been some good catches. However, nothing like a year ago when you could catch plenty just about every time you went. Here most of the regular guys have quit, go less, or switched to something else. A few keep trying now and then and do get a good catch on occasion.

All sorts of ways to fish for mullet. In this area it's with treble hooks and snatching them with a pole. Get a good 1.5 - 2 pounder and hang on. Get a 2 to 3 pounder and you have a reall fight on your hands. Great fun when they are biting good. When they are biting it's much more fun than with a cast net, but a cast net will get them when they are not biting at the baited holes.

Fishing this way is over baited holes with sinking dog food or other secrete brews guys make up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There are several "mullet holes" around. Areas that a community of fishermen keep baited, usually with dog food. I know the one in Blackwater a couple of years ago was hot and everybody caught fish including quite a few guys like me that got invited as a first timer. They are fun to catch on a bream buster. We used a couple of different things to catch them but I think small red worms was the best. I have several groups that I will be permanently banned from for saying this but mullet is not my favorite fish to eat. I have however, Probably eaten more mullet than any other type fish


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This was the worst in a long time for me not seeing jumping/schooling mullet on the N side of C-bay. Reminds me of the red tide year.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

fishwalton-I talked to a friend of mine yesterday and he said that he took his son to 5 Runs and they killed a couple of dozen squirrels and he saw hog rubs on numerous trees. He said the squirrels were everywhere. Isn't 5 Runs what you call Dead River?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> fishwalton-I talked to a friend of mine yesterday and he said that he took his son to 5 Runs and they killed a couple of dozen squirrels and he saw hog rubs on numerous trees. He said the squirrels were everywhere. Isn't 5 Runs what you call Dead River?


and to add to that question, when I was a kid we camped at "dead lake" which was a beautiful place filled with moss covered cypress trees and big bass, I know something happened and I think they removed the dam.... is "dead lake", now "dead river"


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Fished the Alaqua mullet hole 0830-1230 with a buddy, 1 mullet each. Another boat there with one guy...also 1 mullet. He fished from 0630 til 1130. All three were silver mullet which is normal for this time of year. Last winter we were filling the box at Alaqua with silvers. This is the poorest mullet fishing season in many years according to anglers who have been fishing mullet longer than I have. No one has figured out the reason for so few fish in the traditional holes. So
> giving up the effort for the time being. in a couple of days I'm headed back to squirrel/crappie pursuits on the Choctawhatchee River. Also, Friday will explore Crooked Creek on hwy 388 near the PC airport. The new ramp has opened up the area to more boat access


 Question Sir. Do you bait the hole the day you fish or keep the spot baited for a while then fish? Thinking about trying it off my dock. One day last week there were at least 500 schooling around off the dock plus I see them on a fairly regular basis. The ones last week were hugh.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Dead Lakes*



Try'n Hard said:


> and to add to that question, when I was a kid we camped at "dead lake" which was a beautiful place filled with moss covered cypress trees and big bass, I know something happened and I think they removed the dam.... is "dead lake", now "dead river"



No, Dead Lakes are still there. They are part of the Chipola River that runs past Wewahitchika. The dam was removed years ago and the place has never been the same since. However, there is still good fishing down there...but I have never fished it. 
Dead River is below Red Bay off hwy 81


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> fishwalton-I talked to a friend of mine yesterday and he said that he took his son to 5 Runs and they killed a couple of dozen squirrels and he saw hog rubs on numerous trees. He said the squirrels were everywhere. Isn't 5 Runs what you call Dead River?


Yes, but it's 7 Runs. Actually the boat ramp is on 7 Runs Creek which connects to Dead River, then the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> fishwalton-I talked to a friend of mine yesterday and he said that he took his son to 5 Runs and they killed a couple of dozen squirrels and he saw hog rubs on numerous trees. He said the squirrels were everywhere. Isn't 5 Runs what you call Dead River?


Yes, but it's 7 Runs. Actually the boat ramp is on 7 Runs Creek which connects to Dead River, then the Choctawhatchee River.

I was there today with a buddy. We hunted a new area way down the old river and saw only one squirrel. We did not scout the area before we hunted which was a mistake. There were no acorns anywere and very little hog sign


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*baiting mullet holes*



2RC's II said:


> Question Sir. Do you bait the hole the day you fish or keep the spot baited for a while then fish? Thinking about trying it off my dock. One day last week there were at least 500 schooling around off the dock plus I see them on a fairly regular basis. The ones last week were hugh.


On the known mullet holes I think most folks just toss out their bait when they fish, but some will toss in a bag full of bait. Some who bait private holes will do so a day or two or more at their secrete location. In those spot they usually use a burlap bag if they want the bait to last longer. 

In your case at the dock I would probably use a sack of bait and broadcast as well when I actually fish. If you see a bunch around the dock just toss out some bait and see if they will get interested and mill around your spot. Usually guys toss out some bait occasionally just to keep the chum line going. 
Keep in mind everything I have said varies with the individual. Everyone seems to have their own idea how and what to use for bait, line, hooks, bait baited hooks or not, technique, etc. Whatever works for you is the best method.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> On the known mullet holes I think most folks just toss out their bait when they fish, but some will toss in a bag full of bait. Some who bait private holes will do so a day or two or more at their secrete location. In those spot they usually use a burlap bag if they want the bait to last longer.
> 
> In your case at the dock I would probably use a sack of bait and broadcast as well when I actually fish. If you see a bunch around the dock just toss out some bait and see if they will get interested and mill around your spot. Usually guys toss out some bait occasionally just to keep the chum line going.
> Keep in mind everything I have said varies with the individual. Everyone seems to have their own idea how and what to use for bait, line, hooks, bait baited hooks or not, technique, etc. Whatever works for you is the best method.


 Thanks. Great info. I'll try all the info you provided and see which works best at my dock. Again thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Alaqua Update 12-15-14*

Fished Alaqua mullet hole from 9am to about 1pm. 4 silver mullet. One other boat - 7 or 8 mullet. Mullet are still hard to find in the snatching holes. Low tide - water smooth as glass until about 10:30, then only a ripple.
Partner hooked and pulled in a bait sack of whole corn that floated away. I assume it had fermented. Next boat pulled in a closed pine cone. No baitfish in the creek although last Monday the creek was full of bait and the pelicans had a feast.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Zilch*

Tried Alaqua mullet hole again today for a couple of hours. Not a single bite although we did see a few jump on the opposite side of the creek. Only boat there.
We did get a report from a local that mullet are thick in the Hogtown/San Destin area


----------

